# Has Bean - Customer Service



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

I thought I would share with you guys an experience that happened with me on Has Bean. Recently I purchased some coffee beans from them (a starter pack) I had a few problems with them for whatever reason it wasn't Steve I have to say.

Anyway, it turned out that they promised me a free bag of coffee on my next purchase (which didn't come) i assume human error. BUT since that point when Steve got involved they have been absolutely first rate top notch and brilliant. I cannot recommend them enough!

I ended up getting some vouchers which is what they gave me a choice of and now i've put that towards an in my mug subscription


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Glad they sorted you out!

Steve is a really nice bloke and the team are usually good too, I've had the odd mistake happen and they have always made right.


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Noah&theBean said:


> I thought I would share with you guys an experience that happened with me on Has Bean. Recently I purchased some coffee beans from them (a starter pack) I had a few problems with them for whatever reason it wasn't Steve I have to say.
> 
> Anyway, it turned out that they promised me a free bag of coffee on my next purchase (which didn't come) i assume human error. BUT since that point when Steve got involved they have been absolutely first rate top notch and brilliant. I cannot recommend them enough!
> 
> I ended up getting some vouchers which is what they gave me a choice of and now i've put that towards an in my mug subscription


As a coffee noob looking for a reliable roaster, I've found them great just for learning - http://www.coffee101.co.uk/ , for example is run by them. They don't seem to be posh or pretentious. I've not bought any coffee from them yet (waiting for my grinder to arrive), but I bought a book from them & did that email course. So far, it's between them & Rave for my first 'proper coffee' bag (i.e. not from high-street store, done with a blade grinder and made worse by a drip machine as I'd been doing up 'till I found this site...) - most other roasters websites just aren't friendly to people who only sort of know what they're doing and don't really know what's best for different brew methods etc.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

If you like it darker than medium use Rave, if you like it medium and lighter use Hasbean.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Don't forget smokey barn chris does some lovely stuff and he is very helpful as well


----------



## VJC (Apr 23, 2014)

Tiny tamper said:


> Don't forget smokey barn chris does some lovely stuff and he is very helpful as well


Thanks for the tip. He's one I hadn't looked at yet, a quick glance at his website already put him on my shortlist as the site has so many useful videos\guides etc. on it for free.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> If you like it darker than medium use Rave, if you like it medium and lighter use Hasbean.


Don't forget Coffee Compass for a wide variety of beans at either end of the spectrum.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Has bean have possibly the best customer service I have seen.

Chris and Steve are always accommodating and are never afraid to sneak a freebee in for you.

I've had them make mistakes before, such as forgetting to pack a coaster, but that's not a surprise given the order volume they must deal with.

Always happy to fix things promptly too or have a chat about coffee.

I think I have spent days talking to Chris about certain coffees.

I guess it's not going to be the same for everyone who works there, though; but in my experience, they can't be faulted.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I've never had a freebee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hasbean service thread equals coffee compass and rave . Lol


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I've never had a freebee


When I put an order in, sometimes if I ask for a cup or to try some cascara hes usually pretty accommodating.

It's not like I ask him all the time though.

To date, only twice.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasbean service thread equals coffee compass and rave . Lol


----------

